# IBS-d and 5HTP



## Colin.H (Oct 8, 2012)

I normally take 5HTP through the winter to help with Seasonal Affective Disorder, but have seen some comment that it can make diarrhoea worse. However, I've also seen comment that 5HTP is beneficial for IBS-d, so am unsure. Web searches seem to give unclear results, so can anyone help, please?
Many thanks.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I take it occasionally for insomnia, can't tell if it affects it or not.


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

My GP had me try low doses of Zoloft... I threw the bottle away after a week. I didn't like at all how it made me feel. A month before it was low dose beta blockers... they were ok but my BP dropped way too low and I felt tired/lazt all the time.

If I wanted to be a zombie maybe, but no thanks. Man, what a horrible feeling that took 2-3 days to get over after I quit. I swear these days doctors are slaves to the drug companies and will give you anything unless its "addictive". I wish I would have written down how I felt because he said to come back in a month and I didn't, but now I forget most of the feelings I had while on that ####.

Oh well, he also asked my why I take calcium after every meal.


----------



## Colin.H (Oct 8, 2012)

Trudyg: Thank you for replying. I too find 5HTP helps with sleep. It takes three or four days to become fully effective, but then my sleep patterns get better.
My IBS is significantly improving with the FODMAPs diet, but this is the time of the year that SAD becomes an issue for me: 5HTP helps, but I'm worried about possible interference with my IBS improvement.


----------



## Colin.H (Oct 8, 2012)

Bobbatron808, Legbuh: Thank you. My SAD is not particularly severe these days, so I don't think I need anything stronger. I can manage it with a light box and morning exercise, and for the past couple of winters I've been taking 5HTP which I believe helps.
It seems that balanced serotonin levels are important for tackling IBS, but I've seen suggestions that high levels of serotonin may make diarrhea worse. I'm trying to find out if this is so, and if 5HTP boosts serotonin, or balances it.


----------



## Colin.H (Oct 8, 2012)

Good point, Bobbatron808: perhaps I'll try this winter without 5HTP.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

You know, there are several supplements that may help with 'calming' the gut. Google homeopathic remedies and see what's there, you may be pleasantly surprised to find something other than a pharmaceutical. Also, w/ pharmaceuticals you have to gradually taper up and/or down to correct the dose, but supplements tend to not be so erratic. Start low for several days, keep track of your gut health, then increase or not. You can even see what foods give the wanted effect and try adding that (cinnamon, ginger, turmeric, things like that)


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I just read an article on serotonin that mentions IBS and 5-HTP. "Causes of IBS, Prt two) Anyway, writer says serotonin receptors in the gut cause either the Diarrhea (5-HT3) or the Constipation (5-HT4). The 5HTP apparently is not a receptor in the gut, so you should be fine with it. Because these receptors are acted upon by anti-depressives, they-the prozacs, etc, help your ibs.


----------



## Colin.H (Oct 8, 2012)

Well found, Trudyg. Thank you.


----------



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

Yes, my IBS C loved Zoloft. Unfortunately, my husband did not.


----------

